# Overclocking E7200 and OCZ Ram on IP35-e



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 19, 2008)

I've got OCZ sli ready 2x1GB 800MHz RAM with E7200 on an Abit IP35-e mobo.

I don't wanna waste such great RAM so anyone can tell me how to overclock it and i have overclocked my proccy to 3.42Ghz but i wanna go more.I tried increasing more and increasing the vcore voltage to 2.1 but my system didn't respond

thankfully it reverted to default settings after a few attempts but i don't want to risk it plz tell me how to go to about 3.8GHz with it.


Also i've got BIOS version 14 and i'm a noob in bios updating so plz anyone explain me how to update the bios and resolve the(possible) dual-boot issue.i have downloaded version 18 already.

plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz reply


----------



## Demonkiller (Jul 20, 2008)

2.1 on a 45 nm? U gotta be kidding me. 1.4 is the max u should go with 45nm's if u dont want your chip to burn out. At 2.1v it would rather xplode than just die....


----------



## darklord (Jul 20, 2008)

If you want to get better clocks out of your memory, loosen the timings to say 5-5-5-15 and keep VDIMM at around 2.0V and then see how much it clocks.
You might need to bump up the VMCH a bit too as memory clocking can stress the northbridge.
As for the CPU, dont go beyond 1.4V if you are on Stock cooling.You can drop multiplier and limit CPU overclock if you are pushing your RAM with 1:1 ratio.
You could also try using higher Memory dividers so that you dont need to bump up the FSB too much to get decent clocks out of the RAM.

Hope that helps.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 22, 2008)

ok sorry for the error i'm on 1.275v(not 2.1v) now with 3.52GHz(370GHz).the memory divider is set to 1:1.2.yet to check the stability.

plz explain in detail how to change my RAM timings?is it true that 4-4-4-15 is the best?

also how much do i increase the VMCH


----------

